# Expobar brewtus Extraction video



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

I was on my own for lunch yesterday. First video in a while and only one take. It ran a bit quick for my liking, I normally like to strike for 30-31g in 30seconds with the Campos coffee I'm using (this was more like 24 seconds). Grinder is an SJ, I did record the grid but it was too boring to watch. I couldn't get the camera high enough.

Comments welcome.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi dave

When I saw the post i thought , who is recording videos at Three o clock in the morning?? But I then I saw your location was down under. LOL

nice to see someone else posting up their videos for comments.

Might wanna invest in a tamping mat, may save damaging your basket .


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes there are not many posts through the night, I get bored! Still very much tied to the UK. I don't know why I've never got a tamping mat I will look into it. I don't have a knock box either! Some things I've just never got around to getting


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Once you get a knock box you'll wonder how you managed without it


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

How did it taste?


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> How did it taste?


It was two days ago and TBH I was more focused on the video. So I did another and actually made some notes:



> Full bodied mouth feel. Rich chocolate and toffee. Fruit, probably cherries. I'm thinking its a bit sour.


So I guess the main thing to take was that it's on the sour side. Am I running too quick? Again this was quicker than I would like, 32g in 26 seconds. I can't find anything concrete on the expobar preinfusion in terms of whether I should ignore it in terms of time. So what's my ballpark?

There is a bit of a dead spot in the middle initially (which is common for me) and an bias towards the front. I find SJ does this (more to the front) and I can normally compensate by moving the PF during the grind. The dead spot in the middle is a mystery to me.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Is your SJ a doser? Modded at all?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Are you using a flat bottom tamper? If you tamp on a mound with a flat bottom its conceivable you have a more dense centre.

I would be tempted to tighten up the grind a fraction also,


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Is your SJ a doser? Modded at all?


Yeah with the schectermatic. Printed off the plan for the other type but never got round to it


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Are you using a flat bottom tamper? If you tamp on a mound with a flat bottom its conceivable you have a more dense centre.
> 
> I would be tempted to tighten up the grind a fraction also,


Flat bottomed made by knock. So is that an authorisation to go ahead and buy a convex?!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I had a royal and a convex tamper helped loads with distribution. My flat tamper gave the dead spot in the middle too.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I had a royal and a convex tamper helped loads with distribution. My flat tamper gave the dead spot in the middle too.


Sometimes I try to keep my head down and ignore certain things to save money; tampers being or of them. So any recommendations. Torr? Anything that is likely to be more available in oz?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

There's a big coffee scene over there, must be able to pick up a convex tamper from an aus online retailer?


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah I'm sure plenty. I just haven't ever looked. Just wondered if there was a recommendation


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dave.wilton said:


> Yeah I'm sure plenty. I just haven't ever looked. Just wondered if there was a recommendation


You could try sweeping the coffee bed flat before tamping + tighten the grind a fraction before splashing the cash.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> You could try sweeping the coffee bed flat before tamping + tighten the grind a fraction before splashing the cash.


I've tried sweeping it with a finger and it seemed like I'd very often get jet streams. Maybe I will try again


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dave.wilton said:


> I've tried sweeping it with a finger and it seemed like I'd very often get jet streams. Maybe I will try again


circular motion in 2 x 180 degree. out to 9oclock round to 3oclock, then 3oclock back to 9oclock


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

You're getting that 'halo' flow because you are nutating with a flat tamper buddy. The very act of nutating encourages the grinds from the periphery to the centre of the basket. Nutating with a flat tamper is very aggressive. Try it without and report back


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

gman147 said:


> You're getting that 'halo' flow because you are nutating with a flat tamper buddy. The very act of nutating encourages the grinds from the periphery to the centre of the basket. Nutating with a flat tamper is very aggressive. Try it without and report back


Cheers will do. I tried flattening out with the finger as Gary suggested but couldn't get thy right. Someone advised me to try nutating, I guess they didn't ask what sort of tamper I had. I will do some more videos


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> circular motion in 2 x 180 degree. out to 9oclock round to 3oclock, then 3oclock back to 9oclock


I've been trying this but I don't really think it has improved things. I'm getting a dead spot in the middle still, see video. Any other recommendations? I've put up a video of my current prep (it has a HD option but it doesn't seem to start on HD for me)


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Managed to completely nail this using the above technique this morning, it was a really good tasting shot, there wasn't the bitterness I had been getting recently. It looked like it was extracting evenly and didn't start at the back of the portafilter (towards me) as it often does. Tried again and didn't reproduce so it remains to be seen if I can repeat. The difference was I focused on getting the coffee edges in the 180 sweeps and tried to ensure that more coffee distributed towards the back of the portafilter when grinding.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Glad to hear


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

You put x10000 more effort into your distribution than I do and look at my pour video.

I merely smack the side of the PF gently few times to level grinds, nutate > tamp > finish off with no pressure polish.

I think your problem is with your slow thwacking. Thwack like a mofo and you'll see huuuge improvements in your pours.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

gman147 said:


> You put x10000 more effort into your distribution than I do and look at my pour video.
> 
> I merely smack the side of the PF gently few times to level grinds, nutate > tamp > finish off with no pressure polish.
> 
> I think your problem is with your slow thwacking. Thwack like a mofo and you'll see huuuge improvements in your pours.


Ok I wasn't sure why people thwacked so fast and hard. I find too fast and it's really off centre. I don't suffer clumping doing it slow so just did it that way to control distribution better. I will try it

Where is your video?


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Right beside yours 

Do you use a schnozzola?

What grinder is that - major?


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry didn't look, cooking. It's a SJ.

I had a schnozzola I just recently replaced with a x (what's the other one called?! The one that you have to remove the base). I made it out of milk carton plastic


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Should be ok to thwack fast if you have that fitted?


----------

